# Captain John Wayne Haddock



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Captain John Wayne Haddock Grenada Police Department, Mississippi

End of Watch: Friday, October 7, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 50
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: October 7, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: In custody

Captain John Haddock was killed when he was struck by a suspect's vehicle while deploying spike strips.

Deputies from the county sheriff's office were pursuing a stolen car believed to contain two burglary suspects along Mississippi Highway 8. As the vehicle approached I-55 Captain Haddock exited his patrol car to deploy spike strips when he was struck by the vehicle, which was traveling at an estimate 100 mph.

After striking Captain Haddock and the spike strips, the vehicle went out of control and crashed. Both occupants were transported to a local hospital.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Chief James Fox
Grenada Police Department
15 Main Street
Grenada, MS 98901

Phone: (662) 227-3455


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Captain Haddock


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Captain


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Captain Haddock


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Capt.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP Captain Haddock


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP Captain Haddock.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace Captain


----------

